
U.S. Government Requests For Google Users' Private Data Jump 37% In One Year - raju
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/06/17/u-s-government-requests-for-google-users-private-data-spike-37-in-one-year/
======
mtgx
Only 37%? I think I read somewhere else that it's 100%+.

Edit:

[http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/06/18/google-government-
ta...](http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/06/18/google-government-takedown-
requests-up-103-in-us-49-in-india-4-new-countries-on-transparency-report/)

~~~
s_henry_paulson
Wrong statistic. That's takedown requests. This is about requesting user's
private data.

------
chris_wot
That seems high, but it's only about 540 or so requests, and Google+ has only
just got going. Perhaps that is seen as quite a large jump, but I'm not
entirely convinced.

------
marpstar
Google+ launched in the 2nd half of 2011, no mention of it in the article, but
I'd think that'd have to be at least partially responsible for that increase.

